# [HOWTO] Bluetooth + Téléphone portable

## kernelsensei

[HOWTO]: Bluetooth + Téléphone portable

Salut à tous !

Les étapes :

 Vérifiez que votre adaptateur bluetooth est supporté ici

 Configuration du kernel (2.6)

 Installation des applications (gnome-bluetooth ou kdebluetooth)

 Branchement de l'adaptateur et demarrage du service bluetooth

 Détection du téléphone

 Transfert de fichiers sous gnome

 Transfert de fichiers sous KDE ( Je n'ai pas KDE/QT d'installé sur ma machine, je ne peux donc pas voir comment cela fonctionne. Si une âme charitable pouvait tester et m'envoyer un rapport ca serait sympa ! Merci.)

 Uitisation du T610/T68i/T630 en tant que télécommande pour XMMS !  :Very Happy: 

 Configuration du kernel (2.6)

Voici les options à cocher:

```
Device Drivers  --->

Networking support  --->

<*> Bluetooth subsystem support  ---> 

<*>   L2CAP protocol support

<*>   RFCOMM protocol support

[*]     RFCOMM TTY support

Bluetooth device drivers  --->

<*> HCI USB driver 
```

Note :chez moi ces options sont en dur dans le kernel, il ne tient qu'a vous de les mettre en modules.

On sauvegarde et on fait l'habituelle suite 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 Installation des applications (gnome-bluetooth ou kdebluetooth)

Si vous êtes plutôt GTK/Gnome :

```
emerge -av gnome-bluetooth
```

Si vous êtes plutôt KDE/QT :

```
emerge -av bluez-utils kdebluetooth
```

 Branchement de l'adaptateur et demarrage du service bluetooth

Branchez votre adaptateur puis faites :

```
dmesg
```

pour vérifier qu'il est bien détecté !

En tapant 

```
hciconfig
```

vous devriez voir votre interface bluetooth, mais marquée comme étant DOWN.

Faites alors :

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

Maintenant hciconfig devrait vous retourner UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN au lieu de DOWN

 Détection du téléphone

Maintenant que votre interface fonctionne, faites:

```
hcitool scan
```

pour détecter votre téléphone !

Note: Le bluetooth doit être activé sur le téléphone et en mode VISIBLE.

la commande devrait vous retourner

```
ADRESSE_MAC_DU_TELEPHONE      SON_NOM
```

vous pouvez tester la liaison avec 

```
l2ping ADRESSE_MAC_DU_TELEPHONE
```

Avant de pouvoir commencer les transferts allez modifier 

```
/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
```

Changez la valeur de name selon vos désirs !

Pensez aussi à modifier 

```
/etc/bluetooth/pin
```

Remplacez la valeur par défaut par un code personnalisé !

 Transfert de fichiers sous gnome

Envoyer des fichiers :

Allez dans Application > Outils Système > Bluetooth Manager puis Devices > Scan.

Votre téléphone devrait apparaître ! Vous pouvez maintenant refermer cette application !

Dans nautilus, sélectionnez un fichier, clic droit send via bluetooth, une fenêtre devrait apparaître, sélectionnez votre téléphone et faites Valider.

Si tous se passe bien, votre téléphone devrait vous signaler un fichier entrant et vous demande de l'accepter ou de refuser !

Recevoir des fichiers :

Allez dans Application > Outils Système > Bluetooth File Sharing

Rien ne s'affiche, c'est normal  :Very Happy: . Pour vérifier que le serveur est bien lancé vous pouvez faire :

```
ps aux|grep obex
```

Vous devriez avoir gnome-obex-server

On va maintenant scanner avec le téléphone !

Pour le T610, on fait Menu > Connexions > Bluetooth > Mes périphériques > Nouveau périph.

Le téléphone devrait détecter l'ordinateur, selectionnez le, a ce moment, il vous demande un code, tapez celui que vous avez entré dans le fichier de configuration pin, ce même code vous sera re-demandé sous gnome , entrez le!

Le téléphone doit maintenant vous signaler que le périphérique a bien été ajouté ! Sélectionnez l'ordinateur dans la liste, faites Liste des services puis actualiser ! 

Element PUSH devrait apparaître !

C'est bon, vous pouvez dès à présent envoyer des fichiers vers le PC en les sélectionnant -> Envoyer -> Bluetooth !

Il faut savoir que les éléments envoyés sont stockés dans votre HOME

 Transfert de fichiers sous KDE ( Je n'ai pas KDE/QT d'installé sur ma machine, je ne peux donc pas voir comment cela fonctionne. Si une âme charitable pouvait tester et m'envoyer un rapport ca serait sympa ! Merci.)

 Uitisation du T610/T68i/T630 en tant que télécommande pour XMMS !  :Very Happy:  (Sony Ericsson Seulement !!)

On emerge xmms-btexmms 

```
emerge xmms-btexmms
```

On fait (en root)

```
rfcomm connect 0 <MAC_DU_TELEPHONE>
```

Vérifiez ensuite avec un 

```
ls -l /dev/rfcomm0
```

que vous avec les droits d'écriture/lecture !

dans le cas contraire ajoutez cette permission UDEV 

```
rfcomm*:root:root:0666
```

bien sûr, ce n'est qu'une proposition, vous pouvez en faire une plus jolie  :Very Happy: 

Une fois l'histoire des droits réglée, nous passons à XMMS !

Options > Préférences > Plugins Généraux

Activez et configurez BTE Control pour qu'il utilise /dev/rfcomm0 comme device ! (et changez les contrôles si vous le désirez !), sauvegardez et redemarrez XMMS, le téléphone devrait vous afficher la chanson jouée, vous pouvez maintenant changer de chanson,  changer le volume, stoper, mettre en pause depuis votre téléphone !

Enjoy !

[EDIT] Petite modification suite a une remarque de Oupsman concernant bluez-utils [/EDIT]

Ce document est sous GNU FDL !

----------

## scout

Merci beaucoup pour ce beau Howto !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *scout wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup pour ce beau Howto !

 

ya pas de quoi !

----------

## yuk159

Merci beaucoup pour le How-To, et désolé si je suis parfois un peu lent à les rajouté à l'index.

Je m'occupe de ça tout de suite  :Wink: 

----------

## woinnie

Merci pour ce guide !

petite question : lors d'un envoie Tel->PC (Envoyer -> Bluetooth sur un T610 également), le telephone semble rescanner pour trouver le PC alors qu'il existe bien dans les "périphériques".... Que ça soit le PC ou tel qui demandent le "pairing" a les memes conséquences ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *woinnie wrote:*   

> Merci pour ce guide !
> 
> petite question : lors d'un envoie Tel->PC (Envoyer -> Bluetooth sur un T610 également), le telephone semble rescanner pour trouver le PC alors qu'il existe bien dans les "périphériques".... Que ça soit le PC ou tel qui demandent le "pairing" a les memes conséquences ?

 

ben normalement oui, apres il faut ajouter le PC dans "Mes peripheriques" !

Comme j'ai 2 ordis et que je switche souvent avec la clef bluetooth entre les 2 ordis et le telephone, j'avais aussi ce probleme ! En fait j'avais oublie de rafraichir les services disponibles pour mon ordi. Il n'y avait pas l'element PUSH !

essaye en allant dans Bluetooth > Mes periph. > TON_ORDI > Liste des services > rafraichir.

apres il devrait etre dans la liste des envois sans que le telephone fasse un scan !

Note: En fait le telephone scanne a chaque envoi pour voir si il n'y a pas de nouveaux periphs dans la zone !

----------

## Oupsman

Bon HOWTO. 

J'ajouterais cependant un emerge bluez-utils pour avoir le script de démarrage du service bluetooth.

Et un rc-update add bluetooth default.

Si tu veux, je peux ajouter la gestion du service d'accès réseau pour connecter un PALM.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Bon HOWTO. :bravo:
> 
> J'ajouterais cependant un emerge bluez-utils pour avoir le script de démarrage du service bluetooth.
> 
> Et un rc-update add bluetooth default.
> ...

 

ben en fait, bluez-utils est une dependance de libbtctl qui est une dependance de gnome-bluetooth, donc le simple fait d'emerger gnome-bluetooth emerge tout ce petit monde !

sinon, pour ta contribution, c'est sympa, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le sujet ici; peut etre devrais tu faire un HOWTO a part ?

Car si l'on commence a mettre trop d'infos pour differentes choses, ca devient un peu "lourd" comme HOWTO et ca devient moins facile de s'y retrouver !

----------

## Oupsman

Vi alors les utilisateurs de KDE doivent faire un emerge bluez-utils car ce n'est pas une dépendance de kdebluetooth.

Ok pour l'howto, je vais voir ce que je fais ...

----------

## J4nus

héhé pas mal !

----------

## Mac Cloud

Superbe howto !

J'ai eu trois problèmes en le suisvant hier :

1) il manque apres en une dépendance dans gnome-bluetooth : j'ai du emerger  

```
net-wireless/bluez-sdp
```

 à la main.

2) n'ayant pas le ebuild nautilus média, le racourcis send by bluetooth n'existe pas je suis obligé d'ouvrir un nautilus sur 

```
bluetooth:///

```

 ou je vois mes téléphones et faire glissé les objets a envoyer dessus....

3) gnome-bluetooth-manager n'existe pas chez moi, j'ai gnome-bluetooth-admin qui fait la même chose mais qui ne c'est pas mis seul dans le menu gnome ...

Par contre j'ai pu facilement envoyer tout le répertoire de mon T630 sur mon PC, en .vcf et l'importer dans evolution 2.0 et ca c'est fort !

Avec tout ca plus d'excuses pour ne pas craquer pour ces super tels ....(non je n'ai pas d'actions chez Sony...)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> Superbe howto !
> 
> J'ai eu trois problèmes en le suisvant hier :
> 
> 1) il manque apres en une dépendance dans gnome-bluetooth : j'ai du emerger  
> ...

 

bluez-sdp entre en conflit avec bluez-utils chez moi !

t'es en ~ ? Tu peux me donner tes versions ?

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Mac Cloud wrote:*   Superbe howto !
> 
> J'ai eu trois problèmes en le suisvant hier :
> 
> 1) il manque apres en une dépendance dans gnome-bluetooth : j'ai du emerger  
> ...

 

je suis en x86 

*  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

      Latest version available: 0.4.1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.1

*  net-wireless/bluez-sdp

      Latest version available: 1.5

      Latest version installed: 1.5

*  net-wireless/bluez-utils

      Latest version available: 2.10

      Latest version installed: 2.10

----------

## Celeborn

Merci pour ce joli howto ! et le petit "plus" xmms va bien me plaire je pense  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Mac Cloud wrote:*   Superbe howto !
> 
> J'ai eu trois problèmes en le suisvant hier :
> 
> 1) il manque apres en une dépendance dans gnome-bluetooth : j'ai du emerger  
> ...

 

avec les versions "recentes" de ces paquets, il n'y a plus besoin de bluez-sdp , du moins portage gueule !

----------

## elpollodiablo

hi guys, i can't read french very well, but i kinda got the sense of everything. this would be my suggestion

instead of doing 

```

rfcomm connect 0 00:0E:07:3D:EC:F9

chmod 666 /dev/rfcomm0

```

i find this better:

```

rfcomm bind 0 00:0E:07:3D:EC:F9

chmod 666 /dev/rfcomm0

```

this allows you just to start xmms without having to restart the connection again.... 

hope u like it, micheleLast edited by elpollodiablo on Thu Oct 14, 2004 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mac Cloud

Petite question :

Grace au combo udev hotplug est-il possible de faire en sorte que le service bluetooh soit lancé automatiquement lors de l'insertion du dongle USB Bluetooth ? (et arréter de la même facon)

----------

## kernelsensei

@elpollodiablo : Thanks !

@Mac Cloud : alors la, aucune idee !

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @elpollodiablo : Thanks !

 

i did not even had a clue about using my phone as a remote! and this gadjet had me gain around 50-60 points of nerdness   :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

Hop oubliez mon precedent message les ebuilds sans aucune galere son maintenant passés en stable ...

----------

## neoguiri

bonjour

j'ai posté un message ici sur un probleme que je rencontre avec mon pc portable et un T630

j'ai oublié de mentionner que j'arrive a transferer des fichier genre photo ou image dans les deux sens via nautilus et gnome-OBEX

donc voilu merci pour votre aide

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240723&highlight=bluetooth

----------

## kernelsensei

 *neoguiri wrote:*   

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai posté un message ici sur un probleme que je rencontre avec mon pc portable et un T630
> 
> j'ai oublié de mentionner que j'arrive a transferer des fichier genre photo ou image dans les deux sens via nautilus et gnome-OBEX
> ...

 

Je sens que ce message va pas tarder a etre deplacé vers le forum French !!

de cette maniere t'auras plus de chance !, afin que ce thread soit conforme apres migration, tu peux deja lire ca a titre preventif !

[IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?

autrement, pour le probleme, t'as suivi ce HOWTO ?

----------

## Celeborn

Retour d'expérience pour la partie xmms

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On fait (en root)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tout d'abord, utilisant fluxbox comme wm, j'avais d'énormes dépendances pour gnome-bluetooth et je ne pouvais éthiquement pas utiliser kdebluetooth (sous peine de me faire renier par 2 vétérans d'un coup   :Wink:  ) donc je me suis contenté d'un 

```
emerge bluez-utils
```

 qui suffit pour la partie xmms.

Ensuite pour l'établissement de la connexion avec le telephone (j'ai un t68i), j'ai rencontré un petit problème : la commande 

```
rfcomm connect 0 <MAC_DU_TELEPHONE>
```

 me faisait l'erreur suivante lorsque j'indiquais le pin sur le téléphone :  *Quote:*   

> Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused

  Pour remédier à cela j'ai du modifier dans le fichier /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf la ligne  *Quote:*   

>         # PIN helper
> 
>        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

  par la ligne suivante : *Quote:*   

>         pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

 

Enfin le device créé était, non pas /dev/rfcomm0 , mais /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0. C'est donc ce device que j'ai du indiquer dans xmms. Et dernier détail, comme tu le suggérais kernel, il faut vérifier les droits sur le device, et j'ai du faire 

```
chmod a+rw /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0
```

 pour remédier aux derniers problèmes.

Voilà, après activation et redémarrage d'xmms, ça marche nickel !!!! et c'est vraiment trop HUGE !!! je kiffe !!!    :Cool: 

Donc encore une fois, merci kernel pour ton how to   :Very Happy: 

PS : neoguiri, il est fort possible que la modification du fichier /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf résolve (du moins en partie) tes problèmes...

----------

## kernelsensei

merci pour ce retour.

Effectivement, j'ai moi meme remarque il y a 1 semaine, (lorsque je voulais a nouveau faire une liaison PC-Phone que ca merdait, et c'est bien l'histoire du pin-helper qui fout(ait) la merde !

va falloir que j'integre ca au howto !

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa ce howto, étant posséseur d'un t68i ça peut être intérssant   :Smile: 

quel clé usb bluetooth doit on acheter (qui soit compatible linux sans pb) pour cela?

Est ce qu'il existe un logiciel de synchro portable/linux pour gérer les sms, agenda, etc... pour les t68i? (mis à part transférer des images)

en gros faire comem ce qu'on peut faire avec le câble dat série et...zindoz (mais je l'utilise pas. j'ai pas zin)

c'est possible d'en developper un ou alors c'est comme quasiment comme tous les tel portables : fermé parce qu'utilisant des technologies proprio donc pas documenté?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sympa ce howto, étant posséseur d'un t68i ça peut être intérssant  
> 
> quel clé usb bluetooth doit on acheter (qui soit compatible linux sans pb) pour cela?
> 
> Est ce qu'il existe un logiciel de synchro portable/linux pour gérer les sms, agenda, etc... pour les t68i? (mis à part transférer des images)
> ...

 

Pour la clef, prends en une qui est marquee comme "Working" dans cette liste.

Autrement pour le logiciel, je ne crois pas qu'un tel soft existe sous GNU/Linux

----------

## sireyessire

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, utilisant fluxbox comme wm, j'avais d'énormes dépendances pour gnome-bluetooth et je ne pouvais éthiquement pas utiliser kdebluetooth (sous peine de me faire renier par 2 vétérans d'un coup   ) donc je me suis contenté d'un 
> 
> ```
> emerge bluez-utils
> ```
> ...

 

LOL  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Bon, ça doit être l'âge qui fait ça, mais je deviens complètement fashion et j'aimerai bien pouvoir transférer des musiques, images, etc... entre mon PC et mon D500.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé en utilisant ce mode opératoire (bluetooth) ?

Sinon la liste indiquée ici n'existant plus, est-ce qu'en me basant sur un dongle BT qui est USB et qui apparait dans la colonne HCI version fonctionnera sous linux ? Sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a un modèle qui fonctionne sous linux à me conseiller ?

----------

## DuF

Bon et bien ayant pu tester j'écris ce petit message juste pour confirmer que le transfert de fichiers entre un linux et un téléphone samsung D500 par le bluetooth fonctionne, n'ayant pas gnome je ne suis pas passé par gnome-bluetooth-manager (qui remplace d'ailleurs gnome-bluetooth-admin) mais par obexftp en ligne de commande. C'est moins sympa mais au moins ça fonctionne, si jamais j'installe un environnemnet gnome ou kde un jour peut être que je testerai une solution plus "user friendly". Et pour information j'ai utilisé un dongle bluetooth trust db120 basique.

D'ailleurs j'ai transféré des vidéos en .3gp que j'ai encodé en suivant les indications que l'on trouve ici

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir,

J'ai suivi le how-to, mais la commande hciconfig ne renvoie aucune information sur le dongle, j'utilise un kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r5.

Il est reconnu par le kernel par ceci:

```

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

```

Voici plus d'informations au sujet du support BlueTooth dans le kernel

```

# dmesg |grep -i bluetooth

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: VHCI driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: Bluetooth Device Bluetooth Device on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

```

les modules chargés au moment de l'exécution de hciconfig:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bpa10x                  9732  0

hci_vhci                5248  0

bfusb                  11140  0

bcm203x                 5124  0

hci_usb                13704  0

snd_pcm_oss            48032  0

snd_mixer_oss          17280  2 snd_pcm_oss

ohci_hcd               19460  0

parport_pc             37444  0

parport                32840  1 parport_pc

i2c_viapro              6928  0

tuner                  36520  0

tda9887                12176  0

msp3400                24864  0

bttv                  153744  0

video_buf              17796  1 bttv

firmware_class          8320  3 bfusb,bcm203x,bttv

i2c_algo_bit            8968  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4104  1 bttv

tveeprom               10640  1 bttv

i2c_core               17808  7 i2c_viapro,tuner,tda9887,msp3400,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

via_agp                 7936  1

evdev                   7424  0

usbhid                 25220  0

usbmouse                4480  0

nls_iso8859_1           3968  2

nls_cp437               5632  2

vfat                   11136  2

fat                    46364  1 vfat

usb_storage            30852  0

ehci_hcd               29320  0

uhci_hcd               31632  0

usbcore               109948  11 bpa10x,bfusb,bcm203x,hci_usb,ohci_hcd,usbhid,usbmouse,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ide_scsi               14724  0

nvidia               3464828  0

agpgart                29768  2 via_agp,nvidia

snd_cmipci             31104  1

snd_pcm                82696  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          8584  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            9600  1 snd_cmipci

snd_timer              22020  2 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               7456  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            21280  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7180  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    47332  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

```

Merci de m'éclaircir sur ce problème  :Smile: 

Bye

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

```
hcitool dev
```

donne quoi ?

----------

## DomiX

Bonsoir,

Ca ne me renvoit ceci (de mémoire, j'ai pas accès à la machine en ce moment):

```
# hcitool

Dev:

```

Mais en regardant la liste du matériel supporté, mon modèle n'y figure pas ,j'ai un Cellink BTA-3120 et malheureusement seul le BTA-3000 y figure. Mais peut etre que tous les BTA-3xxx sont supportés ?

Sinon j'ai pu aussi raté une étape, mais la je vois pas ce que j'ai pu loupé  :Sad: 

Bye

----------

## _AbYsS_

J'utilise kdebluetooth pour mes transferts, et ca marche pas trop mal.

Voila un ch'tit how-to que j'ai fait afin d'utiliser kdebluetooth, bien evidemment cela reprend pas mal d'explications

du poste d'origine.

http://npires.neuf.fr/howto2.html

(Faites pas trop attention au site, c'est encore au stade expérimental  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## Ascodas

 *_AbYsS_ wrote:*   

> J'utilise kdebluetooth pour mes transferts, et ca marche pas trop mal.
> 
> Voila un ch'tit how-to que j'ai fait afin d'utiliser kdebluetooth, bien evidemment cela reprend pas mal d'explications
> 
> du poste d'origine.
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Avec kdebluetooth, j'ai suivi différents tuto dont celui ci et je me heurte à un refus quand je veux transférer du portable vers le PC (OBEX File transfert) , le contraire (OBEX Object Push) marche parfaitement.

Il n'arrive pas à se connecter au téléphone, pourtant l'adresse MAC est correcte dans la barre d'url de konqueror, 

```
obex://[**:**:**:**:**:**]:10/
```

Le téléphone m'averti qu'il ya bien un echec de connection bluetooth

Je ne vois pas trop ou est le hic, avez vous une idée ?

Merci.

----------

## truz

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Sinon la liste indiquée ici n'existant plus

 Depuis le 16 mars 2005... heureusement WayBackMachine est là  :Wink: 

----------

## truz

Merci pour ce how-to k_s, voici ma petite contribution  :Smile: 

nb: bluez-utils est maintenant une dépendance de kdebluetooth, plus besoin de l'emerger à part.

[*] Transfert de fichiers sous KDE

Envoyer des fichiers :

Allez dans Menu K > Internet > kbtobexclient (BClient OBEX Bluetooth)

Votre téléphone devrait être détecté automatiquement dans la cadre Device Selector.

Dans la partie Location choisissez le ou les fichier à transférer et déplacer le dans la partie File to send. Ensuite cliquez sur Send. 

Si tout se passe bien, votre téléphone devrait vous signaler un fichier entrant et vous demande de l'accepter ou de refuser !

Recevoir des fichiers :

Allez dans Menu K > Internet > kbluetoothd (Services Bluetooth)

Un logo bluetooth grisé devrait s'afficher à côté de l'heure en indiquant "Not connected".

On va maintenant scanner avec le téléphone !

Pour le T610/K700, on fait Menu > Connexions > Bluetooth > Mes périphériques > Nouveau périph.

Le téléphone devrait détecter l'ordinateur, selectionnez le, a ce moment, il vous demande un code, tapez celui que vous avez entré dans le fichier de configuration pin, ce même code vous sera re-demandé sous KDE , entrez le!

Le téléphone doit maintenant vous signaler que le périphérique a bien été ajouté ! Sélectionnez l'ordinateur dans la liste, faites Liste des services puis actualiser ! 

Element PUSH devrait apparaître !

C'est bon, vous pouvez dès à présent envoyer des fichiers vers le PC en les sélectionnant -> Envoyer -> Bluetooth !

Pour chaque fichier envoyé une fenêtre apparaitra demandant où enregistrer le fichier en cours de réception. Par défaut ils le sont dans votre HOME/Desktop

Naviguer dans son téléphone :

Allez dans Menu K > Internet > kbluetoothd (Services Bluetooth)

Un logo bluetooth grisé devrait s'afficher à côté de l'heure en indiquant "Not connected". Faites un clic gauche dessus, konqueror va alors se lancer en affichant l'emplacement bluetooth:/. Si votre téléphone n'apparait pas en dessous de localhost cliquez sur actualiser.

Une fois votre téléphone dans la liste déroulez la liste des actions possibles, celle qui nous intéresse est Obex File Transfert, de là vous pouvez copier/coller/déplacer des fichiers de manière transparente. Note: pour installer des applications, exporter son carnet d'adresse etc... il faut passer par les 2 méthodes indiquées précédemment.

----------

## DuF

Je reviens sur le sujet car j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à envoyer les contacts contenus dans un téléphone Samsung D500 vers l'ordinateur ?

Car je peux transférer des fichiers multimédias (photos, vidéos, musiques) dans les 2 sens, mais je n'arrive pas à lister tout autre contenu...

----------

## ..::EmergE::..

Bonsoir,

J'ai suivi le tutoriel à la virgule près, j'ai également acheté un adaptateur bluetooth faisant parti de la liste d'holtmann.org. La seule chose qui diffère dans la configuration de mon noyau c'est l'HCI USB driver qui avec mon kernel peut uniquement être mis en module.

# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1310:0001 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Mon problème c'est RFCOMM:

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                 [ ok ] 

*     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ] 

*     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ ok ]

# hciconfig

Can't open HCI socket.: Address family not supported by protocol

Est-ce que vous savez ce qu'il faut faire? J'ai juste essayé de jongler en mettant RFCOMM en dure ou en module mais sans succès.

dmesg | grep -i rfcomm

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_auth

rfcomm: Unknown symbol l2cap_load

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_unregister_cb

rfcomm: Unknown symbol batostr

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_link

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_unregister

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_dequeue

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_encrypt

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_unlink

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_unlink

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_enqueue

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_wait_state

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_class

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_register

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_change_link_key

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_register_cb

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_poll

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_auth

rfcomm: Unknown symbol l2cap_load

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_unregister_cb

rfcomm: Unknown symbol batostr

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_link

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_unregister

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_dequeue

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_encrypt

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_unlink

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_unlink

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_accept_enqueue

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_wait_state

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_class

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_register

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_conn_change_link_key

rfcomm: Unknown symbol hci_register_cb

rfcomm: Unknown symbol bt_sock_poll

# dmesg |grep -i bluetooth

Ne renvoie aucune information.

----------

## ..::EmergE::..

J'ai mis un kernel un peu plus récent, je n'ai plus aucun problème ^^

----------

## Bobyl

 *..::EmergE::.. wrote:*   

> J'ai mis un kernel un peu plus récent, je n'ai plus aucun problème

 

Si je puis me permettre... Récent comment?

Je viens d'essayer le 2.6.16-r7 et j'ai la même erreur que toi.

----------

## KaZeR

Ca ressemble à des modules compilés pour une version de kernel différente ça, non?

Pour être sûr :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

pwd

uname -r

```

Sinon, la compile peut prendre un peu de temps mais un bon 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config /root

make clean && make mrproper

cp /root/.config

make && make modules_install

```

va regénérer un kernel tout beau tout propre. Y'aura plus qu'a copier le arch/i386/boot/bzImage pour booter dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

Petit up et retour sur kde

uniquement pour kde

dans hcid.conf, on peut remplacer la ligne

```
pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin_helper;
```

par

```
pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;
```

Ca n'a fonctionné qu'a partir du moment ou j'avais effectué cette modification chez moi. D'ailleurs le demon bluetooth de kde le dit au lancement, faire la modification dans la conf du démon ne marche pas.

Et petit plus, bemused est intégré a kdebluetooth, il a son propre serveur, pas besoin de l'installer. Il suffit d'installer l'application sur le téléphone et ca roule, on peut controler plusieurs appli directement(amarok, noatune, xmms, ...). Beaucoup de téléphone sont supportés par bemused, en général tout ceux qui tournent avec symbian 60 plus quelques autres.

Voila  :Smile: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Je reviens sur le sujet car j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un a réussi à envoyer les contacts contenus dans un téléphone Samsung D500 vers l'ordinateur ?
> 
> Car je peux transférer des fichiers multimédias (photos, vidéos, musiques) dans les 2 sens, mais je n'arrive pas à lister tout autre contenu...

 

Si ton mobile propose le service IrMc, c'est possible avec multisync/evolution sous gnome ou multisynk/kdepim sous kde, assure toi d'avoir emerger ces packages avec les use: irmc pda bluetooth.

Si Bluetooth et Obex fonctionnent et que ton mobile n'est pas trop capricieux sur les formats de dates(pour l'agenda...), ça devrait marcher du premier coup...

----------

